# Best way to ask for discount from D*



## wallyj (Jun 2, 2004)

My unit is coming today from CC. I just switched to D* 2 months ago in anticipation of getting it. I got a free SD Tivo and 2 free receivers (all after rebate of course) from Ultimate when I signed up, as well as programming discounts from D* for a few months.

Is there any way I can qualify for the $250 some of you have gotten?


How should I ask to give me the best chance to get it?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

If you just subscribed, DirecTV is years from even breaking even on you. If you have been a subscriber for years, then all you can do is call and ask. I have never heard of a very recent subscriber being given a credit to buy an HDTV receiver. I was a subscriber for about 6 years minus a couple of several month suspensions of service when I was away from my DirecTV equipment when I called to get a credit to upgrade to HDTV. All I did was call and ask and my account was reviewed and current service level verified and the credit given.

In any event, all you can do is call and ask. Some report success by calling and claiming they are going to switch to cable if they aren't given a credit. Of course if that is a lie or if you are still subscribing during a commitment period, that is not the way to do it.

Chris


----------



## wallyj (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I've been with D* for around 7 years. I was able to receive a 300+ credit shortly before activating my HD Tivo by leveraging a couple of points. 

I told them I had received an offer from my local cable co offering to buy my sat. equipment for 400 bucks. I also went on how they dont charge for the HD channels they provide and how they offer movies on demand. I said that I was disappointed in the fact that cable also offered a rental program for dvr's and that D* didn't. 

Don't bring up that you 'heard' that people were getting credits and also don't talk to customer service to try and get a credit; go straight to retention. They will only be willing to give credits if they truly believe that they are about to lose you.

Good Luck,

Doug


----------



## Axiom (Nov 29, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Paperboy2003 _
> *Don't bring up that you 'heard' that people were getting credits*


I think this is an important point. It seems that most of the people who brought this up were told that it was an internet hoax and everyone on the forum was lying about it.


----------



## jalferes (Apr 7, 2004)

When I called yesterday (1-800-824-9081) direct line to retention - they game me a $100.00 credit plus $10.00 a month off my hbo for 6 months and free Showtime for 6 months. Not as good as some people got - but I have only had select choice for programming until recently upgrading to the hdtv package. I told them I wanted to buy the new hd-tivo but needed some incentive before I could spend $1,000.00 - they put me on hold and reviewed my account - then tried to get by with the $100 credit - I told them I thought they could do better - they offered the hbo credit - I said it still didn't seem like enough of an incentive - and then they threw the Showtime in. This is all before purchasing the unit - they have my account noted - and when I get my unit all i have to do is call in for the credits. Good luck !!


----------



## Dean Martin (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Axiom _
> *I think this is an important point. It seems that most of the people who brought this up were told that it was an internet hoax and everyone on the forum was lying about it.  *


I disagree, there is force in numbers. You can start out using the normal conversation but in the end you may have to play your full hand and tell them that all these other people are getting credit and you just want to be treated the same as everyone else. The tell them your race and maybe they are discriminating against you. Ok, I'm kidding there. 

But seriously, I started out just asking if there were any specials for purchasing an HD tivo since they had normal Tivo specials and then I worked my way up from there.

Don't hang up without getting something. If you have to, bring up Voom, etc. but progress along those lines & be sure and mention how you would hate to switch & your long term relationship with them.

They can accuse us of lying but these is a respectable board, not some fly by night internet site.


----------



## videoholic (Jan 14, 2001)

Well it's not fly by night, but respectable? That's pushing it.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

I switched from E* in January. In May, I called retention about a credit since I was purchasing the expensive (!!) HD-Tivo. The CSR immediately offered me a $150 credit and free Showtime or HBO for $2/month for six months. I chose HBO (since I already subscribed and prefer its programming). When I activated the Tivo, I asked about free Showtime and received it also for six months.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I also should've mentioned to bring up Voom which I did a lot. Now that 7s is online and we might be seeing more HD it might be a hollow point, but 6 weeks ago it helped.

There's also a good chance that they might 'call your bluff.' I brought up Voom a lot and they told me that they couldn't do much for me and told me to investigate more. I called back again a few hours later, got a different CSR and worked out the 300+ credit (programming and direct). There seems to be a big difference between what some people in Retention are willing to do versus others. So if they tell you to go ahead and shop around, just call back a few hours later and try again. There's money there to be saved!

Doug


----------



## Dean Martin (Oct 8, 2003)

Tell them to transfer you to the department that handles disconnecting service.


----------



## scooby2 (Dec 24, 2001)

What about those of us who already activated already? Any tips or tricks?


----------



## steuert (Mar 13, 2002)

My guess is that there are three basic factors DTV looks at when deciding whether or not to give you some freebies: (1) How long you've been a customer and how much you spend with them each month; (2) Whether you are really likely to quit if you don't get some kind of discount; and (3) How much extra revenue the freebie is likely to produce for DTV.

#3 may be the most important - e.g., if you tell them you want a 3 LNB dish to receive the extra-cost HD channels, IMO they are more likely to give it away free than if all you want it for is to view a couple of free channels that are not on their A satellite. Even if you want a different dish and/or a multiswitch in order to add a receiver, they will make $5/mo. extra from the mirroring fee, and since this is almost pure profit it will pay off pretty soon even if it costs them $50 or so to give you the multiswitch.

As suggested above, it certainly doesn't hurt to try in any case, and the Customer Retention CSR's are more likely to give you freebies than the first CSR who answers the phone.


----------



## The Crane (May 7, 2004)

Mine was activated for a good 2-3 weeks when I called. I just told them I prefered to purchase equipment through them and when I couldn't I bought it from CC. I simply asked if there was anything they could do to help me offset the cost from buying it at a retailer. She offered me $150 which I happily excepted. I figured, "take what you can get!" 

Credit was on my account the next month.

Edit: And I spend about $60 a month. I was with D* for 2 years at our old house, then I left to go to Comcast which I FREAKING HATED! Then I went back to D* about a year ago. So technically I have only been a customer for about 10 months now, in their book because they didn't see me as a customer before I made the switch back.


----------



## RSanson (May 27, 2004)

Just got my HD Tivo installed about two hours ago...

Called D and truthfully told them that had gotten Time Warner Cable until I could get my HD Tivo and that TW gave me a great deal. Then asked what they were going to do to keep my business (5 year customer w/series one Tivo).

I got all the HBO and Showtime channels inclusive of all D HD programming for six months and a $250 credit (total savings equals about $450).

Am presently on the phone with D techncial support about HDNet audio drop (which did happen already).

Pushing for more credits and a fix...


----------



## Castaa (Jun 16, 2004)

Right now I'm a Dish Network customer. I plan on buying a Directv HDTiVo/Reciever. What deals are available me to as a new customer in terms of discounts/rebates? Asking to talk to the retention dept. at Directv doesn't seem to make any sense in my case.
Thanks!


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

No deals yet for "new" customers for the HD-Tivo. Your best bet is to become a D* subscriber, then ask retention for whatever credit you can. Now, I only had two months and none of the premium channels. While that wasn't much, being a virgin subscriber may be too little, too soon.


----------



## Dean Martin (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby2 _
> *What about those of us who already activated already? Any tips or tricks? *


Call up and tell them you have heard A LOT of people are getting rebates for buying a TIVO and you would like them to look over your history and based on your billing & good standing what they can offer you to remain as a customer & to give you the same fair treatment they have extended others.


----------



## Castaa (Jun 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lije Baley _
> *No deals yet for "new" customers for the HD-Tivo. Your best bet is to become a D* subscriber, then ask retention for whatever credit you can. Now, I only had two months and none of the premium channels. While that wasn't much, being a virgin subscriber may be too little, too soon. *


Ah ok thanks for the info.


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

I have also been told by someone DEEP inside DTV that there is a certain phrase, when used with the Retention people, let's them know you're "connected" and automatically kicks in the $250 discount.

"Pretty please, with sugar on top."

But remember, you didn't hear it from me. I could get in soooo much trouble!


----------



## snoman (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frank_M _
> *I have also been told by someone DEEP inside DTV that there is a certain phrase, when used with the Retention people, let's them know you're "connected" and automatically kicks in the $250 discount.
> 
> "Pretty please, with sugar on top."
> ...


WOW! Amazing!

I called retention and gave them the secret phrase! Not only did I get the $250 credit, but they agreed to pay my mortgage payment for the next 3 months, too!

Thanks, Frank, for the "secret phrase."


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

Don't mention it. It was the least -- the very, very least -- that I could do.


----------



## Alaparos (Nov 9, 2000)

This thread just saved me $250.00! Thanks guys/gals!

I called the retention number and told them (truthfully) that I had been a customer of theirs since August 1996, was interested in HD TV, had an HD TIVO on preorder from Value Electronics and intended to sign up for their HD package when I activate it. But, I also have been seeing adverts from cable companies for their box/service and theirs comes without a $1000 price tag.

I then said that my preference is to stay with D* since I'm used to their service and am pleased with it overall, but "$1000 is $1000." "Is there anything D* can do to help defray the cost of HD?"

I was put on hold for about 3 minutes while should discussed the matter with her supervisor. The bottom line is I am offered $250 credit to be applied to my account when I activate the box. I told her thank you, I'd take it. She thanked ME for calling first instead of just pulling the plug! I didn't push it with regard to freebies on HBO, etc. The $250 was just fine! 

My thanks to all in the forum who paved the road for me.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

You're welcome....glad it worked out!


----------



## joerod55 (Jun 19, 2004)

I actually received a 200.00 credit! I told them I was moving next month (which I am) and that I was considering trying VOOM. They put me on hold and first offered me 120.00. Then I told them I would think about it. Then I called the next morning, was put on hold and then offered the two hundred. I could have probably held out for more, but I am hapy with the two hundred. Now I combine that with the 500.00 I sold my Sony HD300 for and that means I am out 300.00 for the HD TIVO-not too shabby...Joe


----------



## JamesJ5223 (May 14, 2004)

I snagged a returned HR10-250 from a local BB and activated it last week. I didn't think to try the D* credit prior to activating. I sent an e-mail over the weekend asking for a credit -- they called and left the "customer retention" number on my answering machine 800-824-9081. They gave me $150 w/o any bickering. Probably could have done a little better, but since I'd already activated my account I didn't have a lot of leverage. 

Jake


----------



## hoosierdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I read the ENTIRE 32-page thread on this topic today (I should get an award...whew!). Always do my research before jumping in to maximize my $$. Was especially nervous as people kept reporting they take notes of each call (yup)...didn't want to insert foot, bite down hard and screw things up...

We've subscribed for only 18 months to D*, so I was concerned about the <2 years issue. We have TC plus locals & HBO, after having Premier for the first six months (free w/the $20/mo off deal back then -- my only other call to D* for these deals). We have an excellent billing history with them.

After going through ALL of these posts, and keeping track of things, I found that there wasn't ONE post of a <2 year subscriber without Premier+ who got a total "deal" greater than $300. That wasn't going to stop me from trying, however.  

I started out very simple and easy, and escalated as far as I could go, when I was not getting treated like "hundreds of other D* customers." It was VERY clear at the end that it was because I wasn't spending enough and (even more important, I think) that I hadn't been with them long enough. It was absolutely pathetic that they didn't come out and SAY that, however. (Why would anyone think poorly of them for doing either of those?!!) CSR kept telling me she obviously values me as a customer for giving me these credits; I keep telling her she obviously doesn't value me AS MUCH AS other customers by not giving me the SAME credits.

I brought up the $99 offer (which I didn't partake in since I figured they would give me something similar to that $300 when the HD TiVos showed up, I said). Asked if they were selling the HD TiVo 'cause "I'd sure like to buy it from you guys if you'll give me a deal." I brought up Voom. Can't really bring up cable, as in my city, you're required to pay for basic (long story) if you live here.

After two phone calls to Retention dept., and the second one asking for a supervisor, I ended up this way:

Call #1: $5/mo credit & HBO for $2/mo, both for 6 months. Later in call, added $100 upfront credit (no mention of activation). Total "value": $190

Call #2: $200 credit, $5/mo for 6, but said no HBO unless I wanted to go back to $100 instead of $200 (ha!). Total "value": $230. Requested supervisor, very stuck on $200, did add HBO back on. Total "value": $290.

I still told them I'd think about it.  They said it would be documented and ready for me if I decided to take it. Going to try to add Showtime tomorrow (since it's value is worthless to me, I didn't think about it, but hubby wants another HD channel). Gotta ask about the HD package (even though it seems exhorbitant and posters said the CSR's "can't touch" that...gives me some leverage). Okay, I admit I enjoy the hunt!

Also going to request waivers for "distant locals" as that sounds like a great idea. Feel free to tell me I'm crazy if you're also in SoFla and were denied due to our big market here.

Thanks for all the postings. Can't wait to open up the box downstairs -- just waiting on a TV to be delivered. Another long story, and agony to see a TiVo box...gasp...unopened!


----------



## hoosierdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Why wait 'til tomorrow? Just called again after posting.

Talked to VERY nice CSR (Joshua, I think it was) whose first response was, "Did you read about this on the tivocommunity forum?"  He said he'd gotten tons of calls about it. He told me I had an awesome deal considering I haven't been with them for very long. I told him of my concerns that rewarding long-time, high-monthly-payment, pay-on-time customers shouldn't be an embarrassment and should be told to people calling in. He kept saying it was a case by case basis, but agreed that it was those three factors involved.

Get this... He asked me to PLEASE post on the forum about my deal to make his job easier. I said I didn't think it would make much difference because I'd already had one rep today tell me that I couldn't believe everything I read on the Internet, hoax, yada yada.. Stressed the need to have consistency throughout the CSRs.

Of course the irony is that consistency would tend to give the loudest of us (we squeaky wheels getting the grease) lower credits. People who called once might have been satisfied with the $5/mo and $10/mo off HBO I got initially...that obviously saves D* major bucks.

In my best Yoda voice...Use the Squeak, Luke...use the Squeak...

BTW, also got the waiver request started for the East/West coast feeds. Sounds like a great deal for $4.50 a month if I get any of the channels.

Thanks again, you guys!


----------



## Bill Broderick (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Castaa _
> *Right now I'm a Dish Network customer. I plan on buying a Directv HDTiVo/Reciever. What deals are available me to as a new customer in terms of discounts/rebates? Asking to talk to the retention dept. at Directv doesn't seem to make any sense in my case.
> Thanks!  *


I would call them and tell them that you are interested in becoming an HD customer with them. Tell them that you see that they currently have a good offer for activating with an HD receiver, but you are interested in activating with them as an HD Tivo customer. Tell them that the HD Tivo is the reason why you are switching from E*.

Although they don't currently have any special deals on the HD Tivo, nor are they selling them directly yet), you might be able to work it out where they sign you up as an SD customer for free, including installation (a normal deal) and put something on your account to give you a credit when you activate the HD Tivo.

Negotiating with them *before* becoming a new customer will be the only time that you will have any leverage in the next year. Once you sign up with them, you will have a 1 year committment. They have no reason to try to do anything for you at that point.

Your other option is to wait a month or two. I have to believe that, as soon as there is an adequate supply of HD Tivo's available, D* will have some kind of promotion involving them.


----------



## Flakker (Jan 26, 2004)

I just told them the truth. I told a woman from retention that I had a new, unactivated hdtivo sitting in my a/v rack. I told her that I needed it activated and that I heard from this forum that some customers were getting credits by calling the retention department and asking for one. I told her that I would appreciate getting one to offset the cost of my hdtivo. The woman I spoke to immediately offered me $150 and told me it was for having an account in good standing, etc. She then activated my hdtivo for me and I was done. Pretty painless.

A friend of mine tried that approach, as well. He had already activated his hdtivo a couple of days prior to calling and was offered $250. No hassles. Both of us have been customers for a little over two years and previously had only Total Choice Plus with locals.

It's definitely worth making the call, I'm glad I did.


----------



## okleydokley (May 15, 2002)

Thank you all for your info.. I would not have even thought to do any of this without your postings.

Just to add my story to the mix. I actually found a HD-Tivo at BB for sale so I grabbed it up while I could (got free dish with it). I called and said I had bought the new unit, but my wife said it was too expensive (truth) and I had to take it back. I said that if I could get a break on my account she would let me keep it.. 

He offered me $150. I said that I hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I was hoping for more. He put me on hold and came back with $150 plus HBO and Showtime for 6 month for $2 per month ($126 value). I then brought up that I would need a multi-switch and installation which he offered for free. And somewhere in there he bumped the credit up to $200. Total deal $200 + HBO/SHO $126 + Install $99 + Multi $50 = about $475.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

I have DTV for less than two months. Got $100 discount for HD Tivo after getting a supervisor at CSR.


----------



## pacbellguy (Jan 27, 2004)

My experience went quite well. I let my account speak for it self. 10 years this October as subcriber, bills over $75 and never have been disconnect for non payment.

She asked me what I wanted. I said "Just what I've heard everyone else getting. $250 credit and 6 months free Showtime" "Done" she said without any hesitation.

I didn't even have to wait to activate any equipment. It sounded like it was given strictly as a type of customer appreciation thing.

Bill 

Bill


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

I got a $150 credit with retention as well. Just told the guy about this forum and he gave it to me no questions asked. He even wanted to know how I liked the HDTivo as he was getting one as well.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paperboy2003 _
> *...will only be willing to give credits if they truly believe that they are about to lose you.
> *


That wasn't true in my case. I've been a subscriber since day one (1994). I called and asked to talk to the retention department. Once there I explained that I was about to get an HD TiVo, that I'd been a subscriber since forever, and that I'd NEVER received a single discount on any equipment (my first D* receiver cost $800), I did all my own installation, and I had a sizable monthly bill. And that I wanted a hefty discount on this purchase. They gave me about $350 off. Didn't have to threaten anything (nor would it have been creditable) -- the honest truth sometimes works quite well.

But you DO have to go to the Retention Department -- Customer Service hasn't the authority to issue credits of any real size.


----------



## dbears (Nov 14, 2003)

My wife is in California now and I called her and asked her if she'd mind picking up the HDTivo in Costa Mesa, about an hour away from where she's staying. Surprising she agreed and bought it yesterday. I just called the retention department and mentioned that I'd be a customer since 1995 and had been looking at Voom but would certainly prefer to stay with D*. They offered $20 credit for the next 6 months and $150 credit immediately. That's $270. Not as good as some of you guys but still pretty good.

Thanks for the tip.

Mike (Da Bears)


----------



## omar (May 20, 2004)

Just got off the phone and told them I was a returning customer after 1 year off. Received $150 credit, $20 off programming for next 6months, Free locals for 6 months, and $50 off NFL Sunday Ticket. That's a total of $350 value.


----------



## ELMEL (Jul 10, 2004)

I just called. They say they're not offering credits anymore because so many people were reading about it on the Internet and they couldn't afford to keep doing it. I did, however, get the following deal for six months: $5 off TotalChoice, $10 off HBO, and free ShowTime. They're also sending me a free series one DirecTiVo. I guess I can't complain; it's found money.


----------



## iandrysdale (Jan 10, 2004)

FYI, just called, a two to three minute conversation-

"Hi, I want to stay with DirecTV, but Comcast is offering a much better HDTV deal. $1000 is steep. Is there anything that you can do?"

"One minute, Sir." I can offer you $100 + 6 months reduction of $8.00."

SOLD. I didn't push it, want to install the CC unit in five minutes. I'm sure I could have pushed it and got more, but this was easy and very, very fast.

HAPPY!


----------



## jbrunken (Jul 10, 2004)

I just called to try and get a discount and they were very abrupt and (despite my arguing about being a customer for a long time) they wouldn't budge at all and basically offered me nothing.

There excuse was that they don't give discounts for units bought from retailers...

The best I could do is their "2 for 2" deal. This is making me seriously think about returning my box rather than activating it... I guess I'll make that decision once it actually arrives.



-JB


----------



## sysebo (Oct 1, 2003)

Sounds like it really depends on who you talk to. Today I simply called and asked to speak to customer retention department. Once there, I told them the truth: I just bought a HD Tivo and I would like to see if I could get a credit to offset the balance of such an expensive unit. I was offered a $110.00 credit (originally $50 and six months of HBO free, now lumped into one credit) and six months free Showtime. It wasn't what I was hoping for, but it was enough of a dealmaker for me. Once I sell my HD receiver and Tivo receiver (my HDTivo will do double duty) I will stand to gain about $400.00 towards the cost of my HD Tivo. Not bad, considering I was going to sell my unit as of today.

It's a shame D* is so inconsistent when it comes to retention. My retention reps were courteous, albeit firm. I would call them back and give them the straight story again.

RL


----------



## gowgow (Apr 25, 2004)

What I did was to call, not ask for a credit, and say that I wanted to cancel, and wanted to know how soon I would be disconnected, whether my bill would be prorated etc. That got his attention fast and he immediately started making offers. He initially offered $100 credit but after a few minutes I ended up with:
$150 credit
free HBO/Showtime for 6 months
$ 8.08 to upgrade and installation for 3rd LNB on my dish.

Not bad for a few minutes work. Our monthly bill is only about $57/month so I didn't think I was probably going to get the $250 credit that other people have received. I'm happy.


----------



## llogan (Oct 11, 2000)

$250 credit, secured in early April, just applied to account after activation of two HR10-250s.


----------



## ELMEL (Jul 10, 2004)

What's the 2 for 2 deal?


----------



## ELMEL (Jul 10, 2004)

llogan, what on earth are you doing with 14 TiVos???


----------



## Fred M (Dec 21, 2003)

I, too, got a credit from DirecTV "Retention Dept." (You need to call 1-800-824-9081. This number is located in Idaho.)

I had already lined up a HR10-250 at Ultimate Electronics (UE) and reserved one some time ago.

I told the retention rep that I had been thinking about Comcast (now that they have less expensive HD, more bandwidth and a low rental HD box) and/or Voom (since they have more HD channels.) Both statements were true actually.

The rep said he had to examine my account first to see how long I had been a DirecTV customer (2-1/2 years), what my payment history was (never missed a payment) and what my current services were (paying about a hundred $ monthly.)

He said that based on my history, DirecTV wanted to retain me and if I consented to a one year commitment, they would offer me a credit of $200 plus 6 months free SHOwtime ($60 value) and 3 months credit of $10 on HBO. (He said it would have been more but that they had recently offered me a credit on HBO to offset a service call to replace a failed antenna part (bad LNB).

Total credit: $290 which will mean no DirecTV bill for about 3 months (or until the credit is exhausted.) The credit will appear as soon as I call them (at 1-800-824-9081) to activate the TIVO guide service ($4.95 month.)

I noted that UE was running a 10% off sale which (when I reserved the HD-Tivo) was not in effect. (Sale started July 9.) I called the salesman and told him that I wanted the additional 10% since I had not yet taken delivery of the HD-TIVO. He reduced the price from $999 to $889 ($110 off - since UE has a "competitive matching" policy of refunding any difference in price plus an additional 10%.)

UE said I would have the box next week for sure since UE's warehouse in Colorado was shipping their allotment to them from a recently received 250 pieces and that their company had pretty much caught up wth their backlog.

*So yesterday was a good day. I ended up saving $400 total!*


----------



## llogan (Oct 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by ELMEL _
> *llogan, what on earth are you doing with 14 TiVos??? *


 I'll refer you to my post here


----------



## JimmyJoe (Feb 9, 2002)

I just called in and was offered a $150 credit. I have been a customer for over 4 years, never missed a payment. The rep told me that $150 was all she was authorized to offer, she recognized that I was a good customer but that was all she could do. I told her I was hoping for $250, as other had received. She said she knew nothing about a $250 credit. I thanked her, and ended the call. 

10 Minutes later the phone wrang. It was the same rep from D*. She spoke with her supervisor and found out about the $250 credit offer. She noted my account for the $250 credit once I activiate my unit. I then asked about programming credit, and was offered $10 off per month for 6 months. 

That was excellent service and I am very pleased. I did not ask her to talk to her supervisor, she did it on her own and then called me back with the offer. Great service!!!


----------



## dlyoung (Feb 10, 2004)

Yep, called today and asked if they could help defray the cost (I'm a 3+ year subscriber, Total Choice Platinum, Directpay, NFL ST) and was told: No. Nada. When I asked why others were getting this (including my neighbor who called 4 days ago and got $250 off) he said that person could loose their job if anyone found out :lol

When I told him I would have to seriously consider staying a customer and asked for the number of the dept. to cancel my service he told me he was more than happy to do that for me and started the process right there and then. I still haven't decided if I'm going to stay.


----------



## Mose (Nov 21, 2002)

I *just* got off the phone with DirecTV. I called the main 1-800-DIRECTV number and told the service rep that I had recently (6 months ago) received a credit for the $99 HD deal. I mentioned that I didn't know the HDTiVo would be out so soon and would have waited if I did. I also mentioned that the local cable company has a HD DVR with 2 tuners at $13/month. After several minutes of waiting, she informed me that she was unable to do anything. I asked her what the disconnect fee would be and she said $75. I then asked how I can disconnect my account - she transferred me to retention.

I explained the same thing to the retention dept. "I really want to keep DirecTV but the TiVo is so expensive. I know you guys helped me out once already, but is there any way you could do it again?" Instant $200 credit and 6 months of Showtime.

Bottom line, talk to retention and be honest and nice. My first credit from the $99 deal just ran out - I haven't paid anything for service for half a year and they just hooked me up again. To me, they certainly didn't need to do that - they just earned a customer for a good long time.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I bought my HDTivo last week, and it's been waiting for D* to finally give me a credit.

They gave me $150, and I just relented, since I really wanted to hook it up.

Of course, there was no such thing as Showtime free for 6 months, or anything like that.

Oh well, I should have gotten better, but I guess it's fine.

-smak-


----------



## DTVCSR (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, I work in the retention department and have heard about this website...
You guys sure have some brilliant ideas, I guess I will have to be more careful next time!!!


----------



## qtip (Nov 29, 2006)

I am new here and need some help. I just activated a D* account in August. I just have regular satellite with a dvr. On Black Friday I purchased a HDTV and now want to get HD thru D*. It is just so expensive, especially being under a 2 yr contract now. Any suggestions? thanks


----------

